# My Own Puppy Food Analysis



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

So, somebody had a little extra time on her hands today. 

I think about dog food way more often than I think is normal! :curtain: 

From what I've read at the Whole Dog Journal, my veterinarian, and other GRF members, puppy food should be about 25% protein, 16% fat and have close to a 1:1 ratio of calcium and phosphorus. 

Today I took some time and looked at some of my top (many are grain-free) choices for our puppy's food. Overall, I've determined that Healthwise by Natura seems to be the best bang for my buck. Not only does it meet the protein, fat, and Ca ratios, but it has more kcals/cup and the price is well...great. 

I figured I would attach the info I gathered here so that any other future puppy owners could take a look at it and make their own conclusions or as a place to begin their search for the right food.

The price/lb was based on Petfooddirect.com or the company website if applicable. I am sure prices may be cheaper at a brick and mortar store.

So, the main thing I want to know: What do you think of Healthwise? I have only heard of a few people here feeding it. Previously, I had been leaning towards Innova LBP or Acana. I am still thinking about keeping with Innova though. What to do, what to do.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I really liked Healthwise. I have since switched to Innova and Tysen has been doing a bit better on it, but if financially necessary I would feel completely confident feeding Healthwise. 

Healthwise and Innova are made by the same company if that tells you anything on quality.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yep, I knew that Evo, Innova, and Healthwise were all made by Natura. I am not sure what I'll end up doing. I think that Innova would be fine while we have one dog, but I know myself well enough to know that we'll get a second dog in the future and I feel that Healthwise might be both financially smart while still a good commitment to nutrition. I just called the stores locally that sell Natura and they don't carry Healthwise but are happy to order it for me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Warning...this may not be what you want to hear....
The proper calcium to phosphorous ratio for growing large breed dogs is 1.2 to 1, not 1 to 1. It's pretty critical that it be correct. 
The protein percent is a meaningless number without the ingredient list. Protein made of egg whites is 100% useable to a dog, therefore, if the first ingredient in a dog food claiming 25% protein is egg whites, chances are the dog is getting 25% protein from the diet.
Corn, on the other hand, is only 64% useable to a dog, so if the first ingredient in a 25% protein food is corn the dog is really only getting 16% protein from the diet.
18% fat is SKY HIGH for growing large breed puppies. It's acceptable for toy breeds, but large breed puppies need to be in the 12-14% range, preferably closer to 12.
So...personally, I would consider a different food. (The reason the Healthwise has more Kcal/cup is because of the high fat content!)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Warning...this may not be what you want to hear....
> The proper calcium to phosphorous ratio for growing large breed dogs is 1.2 to 1, not 1 to 1. It's pretty critical that it be correct.
> The protein percent is a meaningless number without the ingredient list. Protein made of egg whites is 100% useable to a dog, therefore, if the first ingredient in a dog food claiming 25% protein is egg whites, chances are the dog is getting 25% protein from the diet.
> Corn, on the other hand, is only 64% useable to a dog, so if the first ingredient in a 25% protein food is corn the dog is really only getting 16% protein from the diet.
> ...


No, actually this is exactly what I want to hear. I'm far from an expert and just collected the information that I thought was important, protein, fat, and Ca ratio. Now I know that I'll have to take another look at protein source. I knew that while noting protein, it is important to consider chicken meal vs. chicken separately because of the moisture content. I was under the impression, especially from my vet, that higher protein content 16+ was best. However, knowing that vets don't know a lot about nutrition- I'm sure your values are more accurate. 

I've been flip flopping from Innova to Acana before today. I'm mostly concerned about slow growth and nutrition without breaking the bank. What is your opinion on these foods?

Thanks Barb!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Also, Healthwise seems very high in protein. I am NOW sensitive to this since my dog just got diagnosed with pansteitis, which is common with larger breed dogs. You don't want o give such a high protein rate for a puppy that is still growing bones, which with Golden Retrievers could be for quite some more time. Growing bones TOO FAST can lead to pano.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow that's great information! I never even thought about the fat level in dog food before. I like the Natura company a lot and it looks like maybe the Innova LBP would be a good choice. But I do like Acana a lot too ... you probably can't go wrong with either of those foods. 

I probably would feed Maddie Acana right now if more stores carried it around here. I actually am in the process of switching her to Fromm Surf & Turf (but it looks like the fat level might be too high for puppies according to Barb's info).


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just note that some say the Acana grasslands ( the lamb version) has too high a cahos ratio for pups.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Can someone decipher all this in layman's terms for me? I'm feeding Molly Innova LBP right now, and she likes it. Piper is on Wellness Core.

I had Piper on Evo, but it gave her mind-blowing gas. Molly was on Blue Buffalo when she first came to me, and it gave her, and the entire litter, diarrhea. I'm a little leery of the grain-free foods right now.

I was either planning to switch Molly to WC, or Piper to Innova LB in the next year.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Warning...this may not be what you want to hear....
> The proper calcium to phosphorous ratio for growing large breed dogs is 1.2 to 1, not 1 to 1. It's pretty critical that it be correct.
> The protein percent is a meaningless number without the ingredient list. Protein made of egg whites is 100% useable to a dog, therefore, if the first ingredient in a dog food claiming 25% protein is egg whites, chances are the dog is getting 25% protein from the diet.
> Corn, on the other hand, is only 64% useable to a dog, so if the first ingredient in a 25% protein food is corn the dog is really only getting 16% protein from the diet.
> ...


I agree, mostly.

However, the 1:1 calcium/phosphorus ratio is pretty much a guideline. It can vary ever so slightly. The key is the ratio. 

18% fat is a LOT. I like to stay around 14% or less.

I also don't like high protein for puppies. It makes the pups have much to much energy. LOL It can also do the same to adults...and if it isn't burned off with higher activity levels, it can make them irritable.

Higher protein doesn't impact bone/joints (as with pano) but that calcium/phosphorus ratio sure does.

I like to keep the "true" protein levels at about 23-24%.

I've found that ours did great with weight, activity level, bone/joint growth (no pano), and overall good health with a food that stayed in these ranges.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Warning...this may not be what you want to hear....
> The proper calcium to phosphorous ratio for growing large breed dogs is 1.2 to 1, not 1 to 1. It's pretty critical that it be correct.
> The protein percent is a meaningless number without the ingredient list. Protein made of egg whites is 100% useable to a dog, therefore, if the first ingredient in a dog food claiming 25% protein is egg whites, chances are the dog is getting 25% protein from the diet.
> Corn, on the other hand, is only 64% useable to a dog, so if the first ingredient in a 25% protein food is corn the dog is really only getting 16% protein from the diet.
> ...


I agree, mostly.

However, the 1:1 calcium/phosphorus ratio is pretty much a guideline. It can vary ever so slightly. The key is the ratio. 

18% fat is a LOT. I like to stay around 14% or less.

I also don't like high protein for puppies. It makes the pups have much to much energy. LOL It can also do the same to adults...and if it isn't burned off with higher activity levels, it can make them irritable.

Higher protein doesn't impact bone/joints (as with pano) but that calcium/phosphorus ratio sure does.

I like to keep the "true" protein levels at about 23-24%.

I've found that ours did great with weight, activity level, bone/joint growth (no pano), and overall good health with a food that stayed in these ranges.

I'm also not a proponent of grain free foods or fish based diets for puppies. Too high in calcium/phosphorus, and that's asking for trouble. And then there's the fat....our adults really gained weight on all that fat. Yep, we've tried it...and are now "un" trying it.

I don't see a necessity for grain free at all, in fact. Dogs are omnivores, not carnivores. 

If the dog doesn't have a problem with grains...then there's nothing wrong with them having some. However, I do prefer foods with a "meat meal" main ingredient...not corn.

The real key, however, is to do what works best for your dog. All are different, and what works for one, won't necessarily work for all.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I read somewhere that high protein level dog foods can make a dog aggressive. I know that California Natural by Natura fits into this category. I may have to give it a try, as we are currently feeding my 19 week old Maggie Innova adult and the biting and nipping continues to be very upsetting to me and my family.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I had to switch from California Natural to Healthwise and then to Innova in order to get higher protein/fat levels for Tysen. Granted I did not get him until he was 11 months, but it was a battle trying to find a food that would give him enough of the above to keep him were he needed to be. 

He was one of those who I could not keep weight on (and he was healthy). The higher fat/protein/calorie contents helped with finally being able to put a healthy amount of weight on him and allow his muscles do develop.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

There is so much to think about when selecting a dog food. I guess I just want to make sure that I am doing the best that I can for my puppy so that he can lead a long, healthy, problem-free life while at the same time not spending a fortune. I'd like to stay at $1.70-$1.85 per lb. or less which definitely includes some wonderful foods. Now which food... 

I also don't mind grains in the food as long as there isn't corn. I would certainly go grain free if there were issues later with ears or skin allergies. I don't oppose starting out grain free either since our puppy will be coming home on Taste of the Wild which is grain free. I don't want to continue with TOTW because of the ethoxyquin preservative.


----------

